# Poor Lolly had to have a little op today :o(



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I noticed a small raspberry looking growth in Lolly's ear so popped her off to the vet to have it checked. The vet described it as a warty growth that didn't look sinister. She advised we monitor it for a couple of weeks to see if it would disappear as quickly as it had come but if it didn't it would probably be best if it was removed.
A week later (following a play session with Millie) it had been bleeding so I took her back to the vet who booked her in to have it removed today. 
We had a little panic this morning when we thought Lolly had found some left over McDonalds fries in the bin but luckily it was just the carton and the fries were safely hidden in the nuggets box!! phew
As usual Lolly raced into the vets and straight over to the treat side of the counter and really couldn't understand why lovely Mel the vet wasn't giving her any today! 
Anyway the growth has been removed and the area cauterized as it couldn't be stitched. She wiggled when her drip catheter was being removed so she's got a little blood stained fur and bandage on her leg. And now she's feeling a bit sorry for herself.
The growth has been sent of to be analyzed and we should have the results by the end of the week so fingers crossed it isn't anything nasty


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Lolly!  Glad it is being looked at by the vets. I am sure she is in great hands and it will be nothing to worry about. Keeping everything crossed and hope she feels better soon. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Lolly, keeping everything crossed for you Janet. These poos can be a worry can't they.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed the tests are clear. I hope Lolly is ok!!

x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hugs to you and Lolly  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor Lolly,hope she is feeling better soon and i do hope the growth is nothing to worry about,big hugs to lolly xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: to lovely Lolly, hope all is well


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Big cockapoo hugs for Lolly- hope all is well x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

*Get well soon*

I hope all is well with Lolly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, poor you and lolly! Lots of treats and snuggles tomorrow....hope tests are clear


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad all went well for Lolly and fingers are firmly crossed the lump is nothing nasty.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh gosh! Didn't realise Millie had made her ear bleed - sorry 

Glad you've had the thing taken out, fingers cross all it ok.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Julie - I didn't mean to sound like it was Millie's fault. I think playing with any dog will have knocked it and made it bleed. 

She's a bit out of sorts today. Whimpering and feeling sorry for herself I think.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Oh Julie - I didn't mean to sound like it was Millie's fault. I think playing with any dog will have knocked it and made it bleed.
> 
> She's a bit out of sorts today. Whimpering and feeling sorry for herself I think.


Its ok, I didn't think you meant it badly. It was a little tongue in cheek. They way our two play together I'm surprised we don't see loads more blood, teeth, fur etc.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I just got a phone call from the vet as Lolly's results are back already! It is benign (phew!!!!) and caused, unusually, by a virus. She shouldn't grow anymore and these virus warty growths are usually small and disappear by themselves but it was just worse for Lolly because of the location of it! 
She wants to see Lolly in a week just to check that all the prodding and probing in her ear hasn't caused an ear infection and then hopefully that will be the end of it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to read this .. hugs to Janet & Lolly .. but all good news in the end xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you got good news Janet - you must be relieved.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

glad you got good news too!! must have been scary! yay lolly!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news.  :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Very relieved for you Janet!  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Janet, just catching up and saw this thread. So glad Lolly is ok and the results were good news :hug:


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just saw this thread too. Glad all seems well.

Take care x


----------

